# Gaming PC



## mocka32 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo !


Bin jetzt schon länger am schauen nach einem Gaming PC.
Möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen PC anschaffen, spiele zur Zeit auf PC eigentlich nur Diablo 3 (auch wenn man viel über das Spiel diskutieren könnte , das passt aber hier nicht her)

Nehme zur Zeit jeden Tag mein Notebook aus der Fa nach hause und wieder zurück. Ist mir mit der Zeit etwas zu umständlich und das Notebook vom Bildschirm her zu klein.

Habe mir schon Komponenten zusammengestellt. Würde gerne eure Meinung wissen. Wie gesagt spiele zur Zeit nur Diablo am Pc und wenn mich das Spiel nicht mehr interessiert, habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich den PC zu Hause weiter verwenden werde.

Möchte nur nicht € 700,- - € 900 ausgeben um EIN Spiel zu spielen und wenn schon dann soll der Pc die nächsten 2 Jahre wenn möglich noch für andere Spiele taugen und nicht nach einem Jahr im Müll landen müssen.

Gehäuse und Festplatte hab ich schon. (Würde mich auch interessieren ob die unten angeführten Komponenten in einem kleinem Gehäuse
(ich glaube Cube nennt man das ???) einzubauen wären oder ob mann da völlig andere Komponenten braucht. Spiele bei Schönwetter auch gerne mal draußen auf der Terrasse.

Also wenn Ihr Alternativen habt wo ich sinnvoll einsparen kann, dann immer her damit.

Mainboard
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at 

CPU
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at 

Ram
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at 

GraKa
PowerColor Radeon HD 7850 PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7850 2GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals.at 

Netzteil
be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) | Geizhals.at 

Monitor
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at 


lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Das reicht 100 mal für Diablo 3 aus - es reicht auch schon ein AMD X4 965 (95€), passendes Board (60-70€), 4-8GB DDR3-1333-RAM (40€) und eine AMD 6870 (135€) völlig aus. 

Bei Deiner Auswahl: Board und CPU sind fürs Übertakten vorgesehen - hast Du das vor? Ansonsten reicht ein i5-3550 und ein günstigeres Board völlig aus. Ansonsten ist die von Preis-Leistung her gut.


----------



## mocka32 (4. Juli 2012)

Es kommt darauf an, das Übertakten denke ich nur das ich den rechner länger für spiele verwenden kann, damit meine ich wenn der cpu in einiger zeit zu langsam ist dann kann ich ihn noch hochtakten und er ist wieder up to date.

Bei Deinen vorgeschlagenen Komponenten hab ich keine Ahnung wie lange man mit denen später noch dann aktuelle spiele spielen kann, wie gesat auch nur € 400,- nur fürdiablo auszugeben wäre mir schon zu viel.


Der Rechner sollte schon die nächsten 2 Jahre (wenn das heutzutage
 überhaupt noch möglich ist) spieletauglich sein.
Für welches Spiel kann ich jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen ?!?


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2012)

Der PC wird in zwei Jahren sicher noch reichen.

Wenn er mal zu lahm wird, Grafikkarte tauschen. Bringt in der Regel mehr, als die CPU zu übertakten.

Ist wie Autofahren mit Mutti auf dem Beifahrersitz. Theoretisch ginge der Wagen bis 250, du wirst aber schon bei 120 von ihr gebremst.
Wenn du sie gegen ein neueres Modell, sprich Freundin, tauscht, geht's halt bis 180...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Intel und einer 7850 wärst Du halt länger "sorgenfrei" - ich selber hab nen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870, und die CPU ist da auch noch lange nicht der Grund, warum ein Spiel vlt nicht auf hohen Details läuft - d.h. auch bei mir kann ich bei Bedarf mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für zB 200€ wie die 7850 ca 20% mehr Leistung rausholen, mit ner 300€-Karte 40% - oder ich baue eine zweite 6870 ein und hab für 140€ dann ca 60-80% mehr Leistung.


----------



## mocka32 (4. Juli 2012)

Der i5 3570K kostet aber nur € 17,- mehr als der i5 3550 und das Board ca. € 20,- also mir geht es jetzt nicht um € 30,- - € 50,- einzusparen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Dann nimmt die Sachen ruhig.


----------



## mocka32 (5. Juli 2012)

Mein letzter Pc den ich zusammengebaut habe ist schon einige Jahre her.
Brauche ich noch irgend etwas (kaufe die Komponenten in 2 versch. Geschäften)
also Kabel, Lüfter,Stecker oder irgend etwas ?

Und sicherheitshalber noch, möchte den Monitor auf jeden Fall über HDMI anschließen, funktioniert das eh ?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2012)

Ob alles passt und was fehlt, kommt auch aufs Gehäuse an: wenn es ATX-Standard hat, passt alles rein. Ansonsten müsste man schauen, was es genau für ein Gehäuse ist. In einem Gehäuse sollten zudem am besten zwei Lüfter sein, eher hinten eher oben, einer vorne unten. In normale Gehäuse kommen Lüfter mit 120mm rein.

Und bei der Festplatte: hat die SATA? Wenn IDE, dann muss ne neue her. IDE hat kaum mehr ein modernes Board, und selbst wenn: eine IDE wäre nicht mehr zu empfehlen, außer als "Datengrab" - auch beim DVD-LW: falls es IDE ist, dann kauf ein neues mit SATA (ca. 20€)

Kabel sind idR mind 2 Stück für Sata beim Board dabei, der Rest kommt von der Gehäusefront (Power-Schalter usw. ) oder vom Netzteil (Stromkabel)


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Verbindung via HDMI funktioniert. Eigentlich ist das sogar die einzige sinnvolle Methode.

Denn der Monitor hat ansonsten nur noch den analogen 15pin D-Sub Eingang, die Grafikkarte aber nur noch digitale Ausgänge.
Und mit Adaptern oder Wandlern arbeiten beeinträchtigt oft die Bildqualität.


----------



## mocka32 (5. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke.
ATX Gehäuse habe ich und SATA-Festplatte habe ich vor 2 Wochen schon gekauft.
Ach ja, meine Frage war auch noch:

Würde mich auch interessieren ob die unten angeführten Komponenten in einem kleinem Gehäuse
(ich glaube Cube nennt man das ???) einzubauen wären oder ob mann da völlig andere Komponenten braucht. Spiele bei Schönwetter auch gerne mal draußen auf der Terrasse. und so ein kleiner Würfel wäre sicher handlicher.....


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2012)

Naja, da müsstest du nachsehen. Ich nehme an, der Cube bräuchte ein Mainboard im µATX Format. 
Da das MSI Z77A-G43 ein "ausgewachsenes" ATX Board ist, passt das evtl. nicht rein, wenn du nicht zB einen Lian-Li Cube hast.

edit: Aber Gehäuse wie das "Cooler Master Storm Scout" haben praktische Tragegriffe an der Oberseite. Die wären trotz höheren Gewichts vlt. trotzdem angenehmer zu tragen. zumindest für die kurze Strecke Zimmer-Terrasse.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2012)

Der Scout ist allerdings auch sehr schwer. Es gibt halt zwei Möglichkeiten:

- ein normales, aber leichtes Gehäuse kaufen, das man rel gut tragen kann. zB Thermaltake V4 Black Edition (VM30001W2Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- ein kleines Gehäuse, das dann ggf nur Platz für µATX-Boards hat und bei dem man dann aufpassen muss, ob die Grafikkarte von der Länge her reinpasst, auch beim Kühler muss man schauen, ob es dann breit genug ist. Da dort dann mehr auf kleinem Raum ist, wäre ein anderer "richtiger" CPU-Kühler ebenfalls die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mocka32 (5. Juli 2012)

Also einen Vorschlag für einn Cube hast Du nicht ?


----------



## TrinityBlade (5. Juli 2012)

mocka32 schrieb:


> Also einen Vorschlag für einn Cube hast Du nicht ?


 Seit ein paar Wochen ist das Bitfenix Prodigy auf dem Markt. Damit sollte sich ein kompakter Gaming-PC recht gut realisieren lassen. Allerdings passen nur Boards im Mini-ITX-Format rein, die in der Regel nicht ganz billig sind. Und das Netzteil sollte nicht länger als 140mm sein.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2012)

Oder das hier: SilverStone Precision PS07 schwarz (SST-PS07B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  da passen µATX-Boards rein, CPUKüler bis 16,5cm und Grafikkarten bis über 34cm, also mehr als genug PLatz - ist aber nicht leichter als die von mir oben genannten.


----------



## mocka32 (8. Juli 2012)

Also welche Komponenten kann ich bei meiner oberen Auswahl nehmen und was müßte ich ändern ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2012)

Nur das Mainboard MUSS µATX sein, wenn Du das SilverStone nehmen willst - der Rest kann bleiben. Oder geht es um den ITX-cube?


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2012)

Und falls du ein µATX Board in einen Cube stecken möchtest und vor hast, irgendwann zu übertakten, also früher oder später einen ordentlichen CPU Kühler brauchst, pass noch auf folgende Punkte auf:

Einige Towerkühler sind wahre Oschis, machen schon mal einen Slot für den Arbeitsspeicher äußerst schwer zugänglich, wenn nicht sogar unbenützbar.



Augen auf, beim Kühlerkauf. In Reviews zum Wunschmodell mal auf die Ausmaße in RAMnähe achten.
Evtl. Arbeitsspeicher mit niedrigeren Kühlkörpern wählen,
oder darauf achten, dass das µATX Mainboard vier Speicherbänke besitzt, damit du Ausweichsmöglichkeiten hast.


----------



## mocka32 (8. Juli 2012)

Also optisch gefällt mir der ITX gut


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2012)

ALso, Du brauchst dann halt so ein Board: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-1155, Formfaktor: Mini-ITX | Geizhals Deutschland und musst genau aufpassen, dass der CPU-Kühler passt, und zwar wegen der Gehäusebreite, dem PLatz um den Sockel herum, dem RAM, was im Weg sein kann UND wegen der Grafikkarte, da es auf dem Board insgesamt auch viel enger zugeht.


Für bessere Grafikkarten musst Du bei dem Gehäuse den Festplattenkäfig rausnehmen, da ansonsten nur welche bis 16,5cm Länge passen, was bei besseren Karten zu wenig ist. Da musst Du schauen, ob dann noch anderswo die Festplatte Platz findet - manchmal sind die Käfige auch zweigeteilt, so dass noch ein Teil über bleibt - ansonsten muss die HDD wohl in den oberen Bereich, wo an sich DVD-Laufwerk hingehören - da wäre sicher ein Adapterrahmen nötig. 


Das Netzteil müsste aber passen, das hat laut alternate.de bzw at die Maße von 150 mm x 86 mm x 140 mm, und es passen NT bis 15-16cm rein, wie Du auch hier bei dem Test lesen kannst: Test: BitFenix Prodigy - ComputerBase


So oder so wird es halt definiv wärmer als in einem größeren Gehäuse.


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2012)

Hui, ITX Mainboards mit Z77 (Übertakter) Chipsatz sind nicht gerade Schnäppchen...

Wenn du dich aus Kostengründen nur für den H77 Chipsatz entscheiden solltest, kannst du auch "nur" einen Core i5-3450 nehmen.
Natürlich wäre ein übertakterer 2500K schneller, aber wenn das Mainboard das nicht zulässt, ist der 3450 genauso schnell wie der 2500K und du zahlst keine 20€ für eine Funktion, die dir, mit "falschem" Mainboard absolut keinen Vorteil bringt.
(Außerdem, ein Spiel, das in zwei Jahren auf einem 3,1-3,5GHz schnellen Intel Quadcore nicht mehr flüssig läuft, würde ich schon aus Protest nicht anfassen.  )

Zum Glück scheint der Prodigy einen zweiteiligen Festplattenkäfig zu haben. 
Damit kannst du dann zB die HIS Radeon HD7850 IceQ X Turbo verbauen. Unter Belastung mit dem Furmark, der sowieso ein Extrem darstellt, welches in normalen Spielen wohl kaum erreicht wird, hat die GPU, in diesem Review, gerade mal 62°C erreicht.
Natürlich war das Testsystem in einem riesigen Tower verbaut, trotzdem ist es sicher hilfreich, wenn die Karte von Haus aus kein Radiator ist.

Und beim Netzteil würde ich auf jeden Fall eines mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen verwenden. Das be quiet! Pure Power 530W gibt's nämlich auch in der CM Version. Und gerade wo Platz Mangelware ist, möchtest du kein überflüssiges Kabel mit Molexsteckern für IDE Laufwerke hängen haben...

edit: Mist, der Prodigy scheint die meisten modularen Netzteile, aufgrund ihrer Gesamtlänge, nicht zu mögen. Die von Enermax wären kurz genug, aber teuerer.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Und beim Netzteil würde ich auf jeden Fall eines mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen verwenden. Das be quiet! Pure Power 530W gibt's nämlich auch in der CM Version. Und gerade wo Platz Mangelware ist, möchtest du kein überflüssiges Kabel mit Molexsteckern für IDE Laufwerke hängen haben...


 Das ist aber zu groß, denn bei MODULAREN Netzteilen passt es nur bis 15cm Netzteiltiefe. Das modulare BQ ist aber 16cm tief. Das wird auch schwer, modulare mit nur 15cm Tiefe zu finden.

Ich hab unter denen bis ca 70€ aber diese gefunden: http://geizhals.at/de/342994   und http://geizhals.at/de/590443


----------



## mocka32 (9. Juli 2012)

ok, denke das sich der Aufwand dann doch nicht lohnt, werde alles in meinen bestehenden Tower stecken, vielen Dank für die Hilfe !!!


----------

